# Help for a good cause



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need some help...

My name is Pete and I am a 5th grade teacher in Hampstead, NC.  The year before last, I taught a girl named Kimberly Batchelor.  Last year, she was diagnosed with cancer and has spent the last year going back and forth to Chapel Hill for treatments.  Her father passed away a few years ago, so her mother is dong all she  can to make ends meet.

The community here has stepped up big time with fund raisers to try to help the family (you can check out the Fighting for Kimberly Batchelor Facebook page for more info.).  The idea was floated to do a fishing tournament fund raiser for the family, and it has come my way.  I'd like to make this happen.  Here's where I need some help...

My only tournament experience is guiding in the Cape Fear Red/Trout tournament by Redbone that raises money for Cystic Fibrosis.  I know nothing about organizing such an event, so I am in over my head.  But I am determined to make this happen.

I have a tournament format in mind, and have contacted some local guys in the "business", but could sure use any suggestions or resources that you could provide.  Anything from suggestions of what to do (or what NOT to do) to ideas for prizes, vendors for tournament shirts, or anything else that I am not smart enough to think of at this point.  Thanks for any help you can provide!

Pete


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I will send over a variety pack fly box for ya. Keeps money out of the awards and allows you to give more to the family. I have you adress still, (not in a creepy stalker way).


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks, Richard!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I have put together tournaments before, but in no way think I am an expert. I will say that I know the best way to raise money is to focus on local business sponsorships. Having local businesses pay the cash awards does two things: you will be able to give more of the entry fee money to the child in need and brings in more anglers who are looking to fish for a cash payout. 
Also, keep hitting up the local fishing guides. They have client contacts with money they are already spending on fishing. 
As far as t shirts, look online and go with whoever will do them cheapest. The more you spend on shirts the less you will make for her. 
Finally, put together a raffle. When I held the Project Snook tournament last year the raffle was kind of an after thought but it still made us good money.
Good luck, if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are people out there who specialize in organizing these type of events. They do all of the work and get paid a small percent of proceeds.

It may be well worth finding one.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Get some donated gifts and add a silent auction to the list. You could add a fishing trip with you and some other Pro's. This will always raise good cash.

MATT


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Keep 'em coming. We have made enough progress now that I feel comfortable putting some concrete info. out there about the tourney for any of you local guys that may want to enter, or anyone else who would like to donate gifts, time, prayers, etc. I will start a new thread called Fishing for Kimberly - check it out!

Pete


----------

